# منتديات الشريعة الإسلامية > الشريعة الإسلامية > القرآن كتابي - أهل القرآن >  فضل حفظ وقراءة سورة البقرة

## الليدي&&

هذه بعض فضائل سورة البقرة...ادعوكم الى حفظها فأياتها سهلة جدا سبحان الله
وفيها من الخير الكثير...

وهي كالتالي.. :Ozkorallah: 

1- أنها بركة ولا تستطيع الشياطين البقاء في مكان تقرأ فيه :
عن أبي أمامة قال : سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول : " اقرءوا القرآن فإنه يأتي يوم القيامة شفيعا لأصحابه اقرءوا الزهراوين البقرة وسورة آل عمران فإنهما تأتيان يوم القيامة كأنهما غمامتان أو كأنهما غيايتان أو فرقان من طير صواف تحاجان عن أصحابهما اقرءوا سورة البقرة فإن أخذها بركة وتركها حسرة ولا تستطيعها البطلة " . رواه مسلم .

عن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " لا تجعلوا بيوتكم مقابر إن الشيطان ينفر من البيت الذي يقرأ فيه سورة البقرة " . رواه مسلم

2- أن فيها أعظم آية في القرآن وهي آية الكرسي :
عن أبي بن كعب قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " يا أبا المنذر أتدري أي آية من كتاب الله معك أعظم ؟ " . قال : قلت الله ورسوله أعلم قال : " يا أبا المنذر أتدري أي آية من كتاب الله معك أعظم ؟ " . قال : قلت ( الله لا إله إلا هو الحي القيوم )
قال فضرب في صدري وقال : " والله ليهنك العلم أبا المنذر " . رواه مسلم . :Quran: 

وآية الكرسي سبب للحفظ من الشيطان لمن قرأها :
عن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه قال : وكلني رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بحفظ زكاة رمضان فأتاني آت فجعل يحثو من الطعام فأخذته فقلت لأرفعنك إلى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال إني محتاج وعلي دين وعيال ولي حاجة شديدة فخليت عنه فأصبحت فقال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم :
يا أبا هريرة ما فعل أسيرك البارحة قال قلت يا رسول الله شكا حاجة شديدة وعيالا فرحمته فخليت سبيله
قال أما إنه قد كذبك وسيعود فعرفت أنه سيعود لقول رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم إنه سيعود فرصدته فجاء يحثو الطعام وذكر الحديث إلى أن قال فأخذته يعني في الثالثة فقلت لأرفعنك إلى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وهذا آخر ثلاث مرات تزعم أنك لا تعود ثم تعود . قال دعني أعلمك كلمات ينفعك الله بها
قلت ما هن قال إذا أويت إلى فراشك فاقرأ آية الكرسي الله لا إله إلا هو الحي القيوم حتى تختم الآية فإنك لن يزال عليك من الله حافظ ولا يقربك شيطان حتى تصبح فخليت سبيله فأصبحت فقال لي رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ما فعل أسيرك البارحة قلت : قال ما هي قلت قال لي إذا أويت إلى فراشك فاقرأ آية الكرسي من أولها حتى تختم الآية الله لا إله إلا هو الحي القيوم وقال لن يزال يا رسول الله زعم أنه يعلمني كلمات ينفعني الله بها فخليت سبيله عليك من الله حافظ ولا يقربك شيطان حتى تصبح وكانوا أحرص شيء على الخير فقال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : أما إنه قد صدقك وهو كذوب تعلم من تخاطب منذ ثلاث ليال يا أبا هريرة قال لا قال ذاك الشيطان
رواه البخاري :Sobhan: 

3- أن في سورة البقرة آخر آيتين وهما سبب للحفظ لمن قرأهما :
عن أبي مسعود قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " الآيتان من آخر سورة البقرة من قرأ بهما في ليلة كفتاه . 
متفق عليه .

4- أن اسم الله الأعظم في سورة البقرة :
عن أسماء بنت يزيد رضي الله عنها أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : " اسم الله الأعظم في هاتين الآيتين : ( وإلهكم إله واحد لا إله إلا هو الرحمن الرحيم ) وفاتحة ( آل عمران ) : ( الم الله لا إله إلا هو الحي القيوم )
رواه الترمذي وأبو داود وابن ماجه وهو صحيح .

فينبغي التنبه لهذه الفضائل ونشرها فهي ثابتة عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم .
وفقكم الله ونفع بكم
والله أعلم 

الشيخ محمد العويد

 :Laalahalaallah: 
 :AlhamduleAllah: 
 :Sob7an: 


__________________

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

كيف تتدبر القرآن (خطوات عملية) 
ثلاث آيات غلب الشيطان الناس عليها 
فضل ختمة القرآن وأحكامها 
كيف نفهم القرآن الكريم 
آية وتفسيرها 
من اول من حفظ القران بعد الرسول 
البأساء والضراء في القرآن الكريم 
معنى كلمة سنة في اية الكرسي 
تفسير الاية ” قل اعملوا فسيرى الله عملكم ”... 
ما هي مضامين سورة النجم

----------


## نسل الصقور

يزاج الله خير أختي

----------

